# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Abusive Tickling

## Loaf

Dunno if I made this before.. it sounds silly but its not.

I've had several nightmares in my life where an evil character is abusively tickling me. Some of you may have been tickled in the ribs by a friend, or one of your parents, and they do it for so long it starts to hurt and exhaust you. Well, this is what is happening in my dream.
The character often tells me its someone awful like a murderer. Pretty much always I can't see the person but I know they are there and can feel their presence. The person never usually talks to me but I can almost hear it in my head, as if its angry and hates me. I think the character is male. In fact I'm sure of it. Often, the character seems to be enjoying tormenting me as I can sense laughter but not hear it (if that makes sense).
What happens is I cross paths with this character and they TK me or pick me up somehow and start spinning me. As if I am holding onto a rope and they are spinning me around. I don't spin on the spot, I am flying through the air around a radius, with the character in the center. It really is like I am being picked up with TK. Then suddenly I'll get extremely strong tickling sensation right under my arm in my ribs. I can literally feel the hands and the fingers. They move really fast, creating an intense tickling sensation just as bad as reality if not worse. There are no hands there, so I can't push it away. The spinning makes me disorientated so I get overwhelmed and have trouble escaping. Even if I move I am still stuck in the vortex that is spinning me. It causes my eyes to water in the dream, I quickly become exhausted and frustrated. The tickling remains strong, it lasts for a long time even if I beg and plead. Eventually it will stop and I'll be dropped or tossed, completely beaten down.

I can recall this perfectly having happened 2 to 3 times. Its happened more than that, definitely. Please help. Its a genuine sensation to that of being abusively tickled, that I feel I am powerless to stop.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... no, that doesn't sound silly at all, it sounds intense...  :Eek:  Excessive tickling is actually a recognized form of torture...  ::hug:: 

Here's my thoughts on the subject.  Do you think you would be able to fight back if you were lucid?  If so, make anything that tickles you at all a dream sign, and a cue to do a reality check, so you will become lucid in the nightmare and be able to change it.  If you're not sure how you would fight back, maybe take a bit of time and figure out a plan to get away from the situation, even if the plan is just to wake up, and visualize this escape plan working, that should transfer into the dream so that when you become lucid you will use your escape plan in the dream.

The other thought I have would be to summon help, for example you could call to a friend to come help you... if you call me, I hope I would hear and could initiate a shared dream to help you... even if it's not me, maybe you might summon a DC of me and imbue it with the necessary powers to help you.  Whether it's me or a DC that looks like me doesn't matter as long as you get out of there.  :Oh noes:  Maybe I shouldn't volunteer him, but I'm sure you could also call Nomad.  If it's really Nomad, he'll help you, or even a DC helping you would work.

I hope those ideas are of some help and I hope you can put this nightmare to rest for good.  It sounds as bad as the couple dreams I had where I was being tortured by Templars and I couldn't do anything about it!  :Oh noes:  Take care, and *pleasant* lucid dreams to you.  ::dreaming::

----------


## Loaf

Great idea about the RCing! I'll also remember to call for help, hopefully if I can't help myself someone else can.  :tongue2:

----------


## agent509

> Dunno if I made this before.. it sounds silly but its not.
> 
> I've had several nightmares in my life where an evil character is abusively tickling me. Some of you may have been tickled in the ribs by a friend, or one of your parents, and they do it for so long it starts to hurt and exhaust you. Well, this is what is happening in my dream.
> The character often tells me its someone awful like a murderer. Pretty much always I can't see the person but I know they are there and can feel their presence. The person never usually talks to me but I can almost hear it in my head, as if its angry and hates me. I think the character is male. In fact I'm sure of it. Often, the character seems to be enjoying tormenting me as I can sense laughter but not hear it (if that makes sense).
> What happens is I cross paths with this character and they TK me or pick me up somehow and start spinning me. As if I am holding onto a rope and they are spinning me around. I don't spin on the spot, I am flying through the air around a radius, with the character in the center. It really is like I am being picked up with TK. Then suddenly I'll get extremely strong tickling sensation right under my arm in my ribs. I can literally feel the hands and the fingers. They move really fast, creating an intense tickling sensation just as bad as reality if not worse. There are no hands there, so I can't push it away. The spinning makes me disorientated so I get overwhelmed and have trouble escaping. Even if I move I am still stuck in the vortex that is spinning me. It causes my eyes to water in the dream, I quickly become exhausted and frustrated. The tickling remains strong, it lasts for a long time even if I beg and plead. Eventually it will stop and I'll be dropped or tossed, completely beaten down.
> 
> I can recall this perfectly having happened 2 to 3 times. Its happened more than that, definitely. Please help. Its a genuine sensation to that of being abusively tickled, that I feel I am powerless to stop.



oh wow, I have had the exact same dreams before, I just woke up after a few seconds of it happening. I never did anything about it, and after awhile I just never had that kind of dream again. I really is extremely scarry (considering I have never liked being tickled in the first place.) and the sensation is so real, and painful.

----------


## Mzzkc

That tickling sensation happens because you want to get away. If you stop trying to escape, relax, let it happen, and accept it without resistance, then the sensation should stop. More than that, so will your reactions, which will cause your assailant to quickly lose interest.

At least, that's how it works in RL. My GF hates me for knowing this and having enough self control to make me immune to tickling (she hates me even more because I know how to exploit this info in order to tickle her, no matter how well she calms herself).

----------


## Loaf

> That tickling sensation happens because you want to get away. If you stop trying to escape, relax, let it happen, and accept it without resistance, then the sensation should stop.



Ehh, it doesn't. I tried once and it was unbearable, I couldn't help but laugh in pain.

----------


## JamesLD

holy shit loaf! this was a reoccurring nightmare of mine when i was a kid. i fucking hated it. literally tickled to death, it felt horrible. and it was usually a different character each time. one of these dreams that i distinctly remember, it was that dummy from goose bumps that was tickling me.


anyway i havent had one of these dreams for years, let alone any nightmares.

----------


## Loaf

Seems like this is more common than I thought. What is the cause of it? Is there some deep psychological reason?

----------


## agent509

> Seems like this is more common than I thought. What is the cause of it? Is there some deep psychological reason?



could be, I haven't put a lot of thought into it since after a year or so they stopped.

----------


## monsieurpooh

When I was a kid, EVERY nightmare I had culminated in the "ticklish feeling." In my mind, the ticklish feeling was so horrible that if there wasn't a ticklish feeling it was not a nightmare. None of my peers got the ticklish feeling so I pretty much thought that only I had actually scary nightmares and everyone else had silly nightmares that were mildly scary but nothing truly horrifying. To this day I still maintain this belief. 

The ticklish feeling would result no matter what, even if no one was tickling me. It would usually start if a particular bad thing/ghost touched me, and persist long after it has touched me. The cause could also be completely random, i.e. in a regular innocuous dream, something "funny" or random or abnormal would abruptly trigger my brain's fear response and culminate in nightmare climax. It could take place in several different places; I don't have a list but I think most of my upper body parts (neck, arms, underarms, ribs) have felt it before in some dream. The only escape would be to force wake up, which could take anywhere between 5-30 seconds. 

The absolute WORST case is ticklish feeling coupled with sleep paralysis. In these situations, I open my eyes and can see my room but the ticklish feeling persists unrelentingly, as I am still asleep. It usually takes a minimum of 10 seconds to force a wake-up from here.

----------


## Ralij

> Seems like this is more common than I thought. What is the cause of it? Is there some deep psychological reason?



Perhaps you are dealing with feelings of helplessness or things that are painful to you emotionally are happening because of forces well beyond your control? If this is the cause I would suggest trying to make peace with it shortly after you encounter it or before going to sleep. Can't say I've had this experience buyt if I had to take a guess as to the cuase this would be it.

----------


## RCLefty

Tickling involves a loss of bodily control,  and of all the ways to torture someone, it is, I would suggest, the most evocative of a sense of vulnerability.  I have had two types of nightmares in my life.  Most recently, a few years ago I had a series of nightmares which were inspired by ethical misgivings about my work.

Other than that, though, every nightmare I have had has predicated itself on helplessness and vulnerability, although I have not had a nightmare of that sort in a very very long time.  Certainly relentless tickling would have fit in that category.

I don't know how helpful my advice will be, but I will do my best.

First, I will reiterate Raven Knight's advice.  She is absolutely right to suggest RC associations with tickling.  Also, while I don't share her beliefs about shared dreaming, summoning help certainly couldn't hurt.

Secondly, I would add that in my experience, as I have grown in my ability to LD, I have seen an increase in what I'll call "background lucidity," by which I mean that even in non-lucid dreams, I have more control, and at least some sense of awareness of that control.  As those abilities have increased, I have become able to shrug off threats before they become nightmares, and this might serve you well.

Thirdly, if Reality Checking doesn't work, and you don't feel like you can wait until you are "good enough" for the advice in my previous paragraph to help you, I would suggest seeking the advice of a trained psychologist, if one is available and affordable to you.  They can help you to connect the dots between your dream and the underlying insecurities that are causing it.  Such knowledge cannot fail to be of some help.

As Raven Knight said, tickling IS torture when taken to extremes, and I can imagine that these dreams are very upsetting to you.  I hope you find a solution.  Please keep us updated.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

> Secondly, I would add that in my experience, as I have grown in my ability to LD, I have seen an increase in what I'll call "background lucidity," by which I mean that even in non-lucid dreams, I have more control, and at least some sense of awareness of that control.  As those abilities have increased, I have become able to shrug off threats before they become nightmares, and this might serve you well.



I know what you mean about background lucidity, I also seem to get this in non-lucids sometimes. However, even if I am not lucid or aware in any way when I get attacked in the dream, I find once I do get attacked I develop some sort of awareness but I am unable to do much other than force myself awake because of the commotion and confusion. And this can take several seconds at the very least.

----------


## RCLefty

So, how have things been these last couple of weeks?  Any progress?

----------


## Pac

Abusive Tickling usually accures were you body parts are most ticklish; but this isn't the interesting part. This 'tickling' feeling is very, very close to Sleep Paralysis. If you ignore the tickling, you will become paralysied in your border-line sleep state. In this SP (Sleep Paralysis) state, you will have strange expirences. In SP, you can also seperate from the physical
body into the astral relm ( a lot like a LD).

----------


## MyStory

> Dunno if I made this before.. it sounds silly but its not.
> 
> I've had several nightmares in my life where an evil character is abusively tickling me. Some of you may have been tickled in the ribs by a friend, or one of your parents, and they do it for so long it starts to hurt and exhaust you. Well, this is what is happening in my dream.
> The character often tells me its someone awful like a murderer. Pretty much always I can't see the person but I know they are there and can feel their presence. The person never usually talks to me but I can almost hear it in my head, as if its angry and hates me. I think the character is male. In fact I'm sure of it. Often, the character seems to be enjoying tormenting me as I can sense laughter but not hear it (if that makes sense).
> What happens is I cross paths with this character and they TK me or pick me up somehow and start spinning me. As if I am holding onto a rope and they are spinning me around. I don't spin on the spot, I am flying through the air around a radius, with the character in the center. It really is like I am being picked up with TK. Then suddenly I'll get extremely strong tickling sensation right under my arm in my ribs. I can literally feel the hands and the fingers. They move really fast, creating an intense tickling sensation just as bad as reality if not worse. There are no hands there, so I can't push it away. The spinning makes me disorientated so I get overwhelmed and have trouble escaping. Even if I move I am still stuck in the vortex that is spinning me. It causes my eyes to water in the dream, I quickly become exhausted and frustrated. The tickling remains strong, it lasts for a long time even if I beg and plead. Eventually it will stop and I'll be dropped or tossed, completely beaten down.
> 
> I can recall this perfectly having happened 2 to 3 times. Its happened more than that, definitely. Please help. Its a genuine sensation to that of being abusively tickled, that I feel I am powerless to stop.



OMG!! Tell me why I had the same exact dream! you are not the only one. I was very young in the 4th grade, when I had the dream of a Male evil sense tickling me. This dream stuck to my head in confusion for ever. Why ? and what was the point i still didn't get it.. I went to sleep by the radio, and woke up in my dream in the same spot on the bed by the radio. The fingers immediately starts to tickle me in the ribs like a vibration of a roller coaster or something. The hands felt like they were bigger than my whole stomach I was very terrified as I floated toward the window spinning in circles. I noticed the blinds had wind to them blowing from me spinning around. I sense that it was laughing at me but really wanted to rip my ribs out. I felt confused and terrified and for a while as soon as i started to get very upset i was thrown back to the bed in mid air. I instantly woke up as if my soul slammed back into my body.

This Only happened once to me in elementary and I was never tickled again.

----------


## Drawen

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one in this case either  :wink2: ,
I have a lot of those tickle nightmares since I was a child, I still have them from time to time. Like some of you reported above, I also, with my dream awareness progression start to be able to awake myself when the tickles happen.
In my waking life I think I developed a kind of a tickle phobia in response to those nightmares. Having people tickling me makes me feel extremely threatened, and obviously when I say I really can't stand tickling, they will only try harder  ::roll::  .
As reading your reports on this, being tickled in my dreams or IRL awake a lot of uncomfortable,sad and anxious feelings which are often hard to hide. 
I think I bounded those feelings through the act of being tickled, and that's probably why it's such a phobia to me. Maybe it's the case for you too ?

----------


## MyStory

For me its gone away as I grew up, its like the more I hated being tickled when I was little, someone found away to tickle me, but every since I practiced holding my breath, or telling myself in my head, convincing that "hey this doesn't tickle at all" I sort of force myself not to be bothered by it when some one tickled me, it started to have lack of sensitivity for me being tickled because I would always get so use to  the feeling that it wasn't funny anymore as I became a man. I still have one secret tickle spot no one knows and that just the feet, no one thinks of that spot  :smiley:

----------


## WALLEXD

ok  , well i got so many ticklish nightmares .If you don't wanna get tickled first : 1.don't go to the darkness rooms , becouse the "evil character" will rise and tickle the sheet out of you
                                                                                                                  2. thing positive and be friendly with the "evil characters" , becouse it works :I was in a tickle nightmare and there rised 3 evil characters and i talked to them and tell them "How are you " and things , and after ,  i learned how to not be tickled by them becouse they gaved me a code number: 374 and me and the evil characters tickled another unknowed character and it was funny and DONT PANIC and dont get nervous
                                                                                                                  3. if you want to wake up from a tickle nightmare  SCREAM THE HELL OUT OF YOU : SCREAM SO HARD THAT THE WHOLE WORLD WILL HEAR YOU

----------


## XxLHYxX

Wow, that sounds horrible!  :Oh noes: 

I can't help but think I had something similar happen, but if I did I can't remember it.  ::|:

----------


## Spike

Wow I thought I was the only one as well......I hate it cause you get that feeling like in the back of your head right before your gonna go into that deep sleep and you want to fight it and don't wanna dream because you know what's going to happen..... but it feels so good and you just drift into the nightmare.....like yesterday I had an awful dream where I was laying on my bed and I heard my mom and someone else arguing outside my door and they sounded like they were fighting so I immediately tried to get up but something was preventing me from rolling off the bed and next thing you know there is this person cuddling with me and I felt their legs against mine.....until for some reason I wanted to kiss that person and I look at their face and it's an evil demons face and shakes its head with it's long tongue shaking as well and there comes the awful tickling sensation...I start yelling trying to force myself to wake up.....and I end up waking up to my own yelling like I know that I yell in my nightmares so if anyone spends the night I m hoping they wake me up lol.....it's awful......I don't know what to do I've had these dreams for a very long time

----------


## Simplicity0

Yeah I had that before but it was more of the " cant breathe due to exhaustion " than the murderous figure.

----------


## GiovanniAmador

> Dunno if I made this before.. it sounds silly but its not.
> 
> I've had several nightmares in my life where an evil character is abusively tickling me. Some of you may have been tickled in the ribs by a friend, or one of your parents, and they do it for so long it starts to hurt and exhaust you. Well, this is what is happening in my dream.
> The character often tells me its someone awful like a murderer. Pretty much always I can't see the person but I know they are there and can feel their presence. The person never usually talks to me but I can almost hear it in my head, as if its angry and hates me. I think the character is male. In fact I'm sure of it. Often, the character seems to be enjoying tormenting me as I can sense laughter but not hear it (if that makes sense).
> What happens is I cross paths with this character and they TK me or pick me up somehow and start spinning me. As if I am holding onto a rope and they are spinning me around. I don't spin on the spot, I am flying through the air around a radius, with the character in the center. It really is like I am being picked up with TK. Then suddenly I'll get extremely strong tickling sensation right under my arm in my ribs. I can literally feel the hands and the fingers. They move really fast, creating an intense tickling sensation just as bad as reality if not worse. There are no hands there, so I can't push it away. The spinning makes me disorientated so I get overwhelmed and have trouble escaping. Even if I move I am still stuck in the vortex that is spinning me. It causes my eyes to water in the dream, I quickly become exhausted and frustrated. The tickling remains strong, it lasts for a long time even if I beg and plead. Eventually it will stop and I'll be dropped or tossed, completely beaten down.
> 
> I can recall this perfectly having happened 2 to 3 times. Its happened more than that, definitely. Please help. Its a genuine sensation to that of being abusively tickled, that I feel I am powerless to stop.




Now picture this? Your in their dimension, the dream dimnesion, practically blind. I mean cmon, your the new kid on the block with a blindfold on. Their using their tricks on you just to get a laugh. Now next time they do it, try to get a feel on who it is, look em in the eyes and say i dont want this to happen anymore. Manifest that thought. If you dont will it to happen, it will not. Now that you realize its a mixed playing field, do something back if you wish, or just drop the whole case and move into a whole new dreamscape.  ::D:

----------


## GiovanniAmador

> Wow I thought I was the only one as well......I hate it cause you get that feeling like in the back of your head right before your gonna go into that deep sleep and you want to fight it and don't wanna dream because you know what's going to happen..... but it feels so good and you just drift into the nightmare.....like yesterday I had an awful dream where I was laying on my bed and I heard my mom and someone else arguing outside my door and they sounded like they were fighting so I immediately tried to get up but something was preventing me from rolling off the bed and next thing you know there is this person cuddling with me and I felt their legs against mine.....until for some reason I wanted to kiss that person and I look at their face and it's an evil demons face and shakes its head with it's long tongue shaking as well and there comes the awful tickling sensation...I start yelling trying to force myself to wake up.....and I end up waking up to my own yelling like I know that I yell in my nightmares so if anyone spends the night I m hoping they wake me up lol.....it's awful......I don't know what to do I've had these dreams for a very long time



Your constantly dosing your mind with the thoughts of it recurring. & By the way, that demon person was another entity (usually from a lower dimension, NOT an evil thing lol) and it was playing games on you. Wanna know why? Because you cant see behind the mask its wearing. Its literally got a mask on so it can mess with the " Blind kid " ..

----------


## myluciddreams

Ive had this same dream...Please tell me what does it mean! Ive had this dream constantly for the past 6 years and I feel like its starting to show itself more and more as I dream about it... Like now I can feel its fingernails as I try to pull away... just had this dream last night and it frightens me to know that others have had this same exact dream too... why us!?

----------


## Loki23

> oh wow, I have had the exact same dreams before, I just woke up after a few seconds of it happening. I never did anything about it, and after awhile I just never had that kind of dream again. I really is extremely scarry (considering I have never liked being tickled in the first place.) and the sensation is so real, and painful.



Exactly, about 2 days ago i woke up with the sensation of someone tickling me right before i woke up and it was terrifying. it happened to me for about 4 times this year. i woke up gasping and holding my stomach but no hands were there...

----------


## Benitoitessence

Such a late reply Loaf but abusive tickling is something menevolent.  I've been there. It's violating.  I've been in LP to AP. Touching the center or core of the body is a power play.  It is a game and form of torture.  To touch a body without permission is a knowledgable act.  I know seems dreamlike but real occurrence. I have some hands down bar none tips that I've self learned to prevent these occurrences that work every time if someone wants advice to stop this foolishness from other dimensions.  I've been given other advice but needed more.  I know this is a reply to an old post but it's a long recurring theme.  Unwanted caressing, rubbing, tickling, being pinned, being in SP.  It's a form of molesting or bothering, even torture.  Let me know if anyone is ever interested in the future.   I'd be glad to share my tips.

----------


## Darkmatters

Wow, fascinating thread! I've never experienced it that I can recall, but now I'm very curious if there might be an actual physiological basis to it? Especially since it follows the 'spinning' sensation, which we know can be stimulated in a certain part of the brain and often accompanies the onset of WILD. 

One thing I have experienced that's sorta kinda similar is dreams where I'm being crushed in the hand of a giant gorilla ala King Kong, only to wake suffering from a very real back spasm. It's called a back spasm but really it involves all the muscles of the midsection locking up so it feels like being gripped in a powerful bear hug. I can literally feel my ribs being squeezed in, all the muscles tightening painfully, and I wake up gasping for air. When I wake up and realize it's happening for real I can then relax and the spasms stop, but while I'm dreaming I can't do that, so I inadvertently make it worse by struggling and fighting it. 

Is there a brain center that causes the tickling sensation? One that maybe people are inadvertently activating themselves to produce the sensations that give rise to these dreams? In this case of course it isn't actually physical like my back spasm dreams, more likely just a brain phenomenon. But it otherwise does sound quite similar in many respects to these experiences of mine.

----------


## daisytailsmouse

I am so glad I have never had a dream like this!! I am VERY ticklish and it seems like EVERYONE ALWAYS wants to tickle me!! I am so ticklish that it hurts after about 2 seconds of doing but I can't stop laughing and when they finally stop tickling me i scream at them and tell them i hate being tickled and they think its FUNNY! They just say that my laugh is too cute and tickle me again thinking that the tears in my eyes are from laughing too hard. Ugh this is one nightmare I have in real life and everyone does it. Every boyfriend I've ever had, my friends, my family, guys hitting on my that think they're effectively flirting.... I am so sorry about your nightmares i know just how horrible that feeling can be

----------


## zainology

I've been through it real often ever since i was 7yo. Elders told me that I was being attacked by a local phantom. And most of my familiars has been manifested by this local phantom cause. On my 18th, I get bored, I get used to it, learnt to let them be. It lasts quicker over time, though never gone. So I went to college, I read more, learn to think clearly and found that It was simply a Sleep Paralysis. It's not a dream either. No such demons. The views, the characters, and the sensations are made by your unconsciousness. Imagine if your unconsciousness in the reality have never been fed with fairytales, there will be no angels nor demons. I think that's why there were some rating for some shows to be watched by children with parental advice. But the sensations are true, yes, and that's normal as SP is what it is. So, the trouble is that your stress or medical condition or maybe some cafein you have making your mind wake up before your body to take the natural consequences. Try a well organized life. Relax and keep on healthy. It is not the nature, not the SP that disturbing you but your own mindset that makes fairytales, tv shows, movies, intimidations, conspiracy, propaganda, and such to consumes you. And lately, I experienced another SP. I see my bedroom and all the typical tickling and vibrating sensation, but no other presence ever since my mindset has gone fresh as a tranquil garden. But one thing that makes me curious about my unconsciousness while in SP. Why did i hear a baby crying? Hmm, I'm looking forward to have some LDs.

----------


## Aritaur

I know this is a somewhat dated thread but it seems relevant still and it's definitely interesting. It sounds like an unwilling or possibly unfocused astral projection experience since there is an entity involved (which is different from lucid dreaming). 
But also, I wonder if it could be related to magnesium deficiency, as that makes one extremely sensitive to tickling sensations. Maybe a magnesium supplement could lessen the torturous effects...or maybe not. But it's an easy thing to try. Perhaps even people who experience sleep paralysis (as I have) are also prone to be deficient in said essential mineral (as I am). If you were diagnosed with ADHD ever, especially as a child, I think it's for sure worth a try to supplement with Magnesium. Another indication of deficiency is if you suffer from restless legs and/or frequent urination. 
Another thought is to ask the entity its name at least 3 times, though I imagine that could be difficult while you are being spun around it. And I don't know if it's on the boards here but I have read that one way to change your dreamscape is to close your eyes and spin in a circle while imagining where you want to go. So it's interesting to me that the spinning sensations are happening (and slightly differently) but SP is tricking you into thinking you're helpless in your dreamscape also, even though you're not. 
That's my 2 cents.

----------


## Asile

When I was a little kid I had a recurring nightmare almost exactly like this (I know this is really old) but in the dream I was at an airport for some reason and everytime no matter how I would try to avoid it I would look away from someone for a split second, look back and they would be gone, then everyone would be gone, then a very tall dark figure kind of like the grim reaper minus the scythe would be just to the right behind me, and all the lights would go out. Unlike your dream, there WERE hands. Tons of them tickling me under my arms and on my ribs. And because it was pitch black I couldn't see anything, or hear anything, it was dead silent. All I had was my sense of touch as multiple strong feeling hands were TICKILING ME!! I remember how scary it felt trying to pry the hands of which felt so real I could never forget. It comes back every once in a while, but no matter how I try to avoid it, it always inevitably happens some way or another. Once my friend was there and I tried to hold her hand as not to lose her. But when the light went off her hand just turned into another one of the hands tickling me. Does anyone know if there is a deeper meaning to this?

----------


## Nicky232807

For almost two years I had this dream that this ghost of a little girl would sneak up behind me and tickle my under arms Soo violently

----------


## Nicky232807

For about two years I had this dream it wasn't reoccuring and always different but the girl was always the same she was a ghost of a young girl maybe in early teens she had black hair and black eyes the image of her is burnt into my memory. She would jump out in front of me and tickle my underarms so violently I would wake up screaming and crying and still feel the tickling sensation. Or she would sneak up behind me and tickle me. Since I moved from that home I lived in when the dreams started imi haven't had the dreams but I still cannot sleep with my underarms exposed I sleep tightly wrapped under the blanket and I hate it because I like to sleep with my hands  under my head. It would happen like 2-4 times a week for about 2 years. I freak out IF anyone touches my underarms. My son always jokes around and tickles my underarms and it's like my dream happening all over again I see her face and I want to cry. I literally FREAK OUT. Even tho the dreams have stopped since sort ember I'm waiting for them to start again. I don't understand it it never happend before I moved into that house.

----------


## Jakepaul

Only registering for this. Because this happened to me as a child this nightmare followed me up from Vic to qld Aust but anyway every night as a kid I'd go to bed after me nana told me to brush me teeth I'd fall asleep to be awoken by devilish murdering chuckles and talking whilst I'm asleep can't move but than fall into a nightmare of lonlyness only to the feeling of tickling sensations right down me ribs can't move like someone consistently tickling me foot to point of pain I have seen this thing it's dark with red eyes Useto run to me nana and pops room all the time and hide under the blankets the fear was excruciating ahhh I was 10 at the time 5 years I dealt with it last time was when I was 15 somehow I managed to break free only to tell it in my mind to go away and that things last reply was ill be back chuckle chuckle sleep paralysis I rule that out it was something outta this world the power it had your story isn't bs mate it wore me down heaps but the best things to do in these citations is ignore it and if it happens be strong and shrug it it convinced me to say yes to all the things it said to me couldn't do a thing but say it my nana and pop were Catholic and it only happened in that house but it happened at my mum n dads in qld

----------


## Dreamer92

I've had this happened to me once, about a year ago, I was dreaming and there was this thing, it didn't have a fave or anything, it was like a silhouette of some sort and it was trying to grab me by the wrists. It felt very ticklish as I am in reality, but this was weirs. I was trying to release the grip and stop it from tickling me, but it was stronger and felt male. I remember eventually it started to grab my ankles and as I struggled to take his hands off I woke up with my hands at my ankles just like in that dream. It felt so real. I believed it was a ghost of some sort and since it's hands are not physical, the touch was so light it ended up tickling me instead of feeling like a normal grip would feel. 
Last night I experienced something similar, but this time I couldn't really see anything, but something was tickling me on my ribs and as I tried to again, take it's hands off and make it stop, I could feel the hands, but they were stronger, so it ended up tickling me even more. I woke up at the point where while i was fighting him, I started talking to him. I remember being half awake and a bit aware of it, but I still talked to him. Because it again felt male, i said if you want to touch me, at least cuddle me up, because the tickling was exhausting. Then I must've fallen asleep again.

I feel like it's the same entity. It doesn't feel very good and it instantly makes me aware of the dream and what's happening,  that it makes me feel like it happens in reality. I've had all kinds of dreams, but normally even other dreams where i become lucid i think, I still know they're dreams, because I percieve the feeling differently, as if a bit numb compared to reality. Not sure what to think. I read something about feeling helpless, which could apply now, although I never really suffered from that, but the first experience all that I could think of was paranormal explanation.

----------

